# Basement bathroom - Vent?



## dogshooter (Jan 27, 2009)

2" stub for shower


----------



## dogshooter (Jan 27, 2009)

Notice the floor drain in bottom right corner of pic. This is the drain for the furnace as well. I'm guessing they are all tied together.


----------



## meboatermike (Oct 29, 2009)

Where is the rest of the plumbing tree/waste lines for the other two areas in relation to this area?

Does the "floor drain" have an actual pipe down there or is that just gravel I see? 

When you said the "house is on a holding tank", did you mean a septic tank? or an actual holding tank that needs pumping on a regular schedule as you have no septic field?


----------



## dogshooter (Jan 27, 2009)

meboatermike said:


> Where is the rest of the plumbing tree/waste lines for the other two areas in relation to this area?
> *The rest of the plumbing tree is to the right of the floor drain in the pic, behind the furnace (about 4 feet from the floor drain)*
> 
> Does the "floor drain" have an actual pipe down there or is that just gravel I see? *There is a pipe down there, with a grate over the top, normal floor drain. *
> ...


 *Its a holding tank....5500 gallons and needs to be pumped about every 3 months or so. The ground here wouldnt "perk" for a conventional septic, so a holding tank it is. Pretty common for our area).*

*Thanks for the help.*


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Is the sole plate for your stud wall pressure-treated lumber? If not, you might want to swap it out for pt.


----------



## dogshooter (Jan 27, 2009)

bob22 said:


> Is the sole plate for your stud wall pressure-treated lumber? If not, you might want to swap it out for pt.


Yes, definately treated.


----------



## MisterPG (Nov 25, 2009)

I, too, have a similar looking setup, but assumed (in my 2 year-old-home) that it all ties in with the venting somewhere. Can anyone else shed light on this topic for us?


----------



## rss021815 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm no expert here, in fact I am right about the same stage you are. I have been doing quite a bit of reading and from what I can gather it appears, at least in my case, that all the stubs are tied together with no vent pipe anywhere in site. Since your install looks a lot like mine (my floor drain is also stubbed in concrete) you might have the same situation. I'm considering using a Studor vent (http://www.ipscorp.com/studor/minivent) for venting. The web site has lots of good info. I would suggest you take a look. It sure beats running vent pipe out of the roof!


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I don't think that vent type is accepted in all localities. If this is a permitted installation, you might want to check on this before proceeding.


----------



## dogshooter (Jan 27, 2009)

I checked on the Studor vent with the permit guy in the township I live in...it is acceptable here and sounds like the way to go. 

Thanks for the help all...


----------



## rss021815 (Dec 30, 2009)

Cool let us know how it all turns out


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

There is usually a vent coming off the ejector pit--can you tie into that??
If the pit is not vented you may have an awkward situation--not sure a pit can use a studor vent.


----------

